# خد المجنونة بنت العاقلة و ما تاخدش العاقلة بنت المجنونة (نكتة فى قمة الروعة)



## بايبل333 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام الرب يسوع معكم
نكتة فى قمة الروعة 
وقصيرة جداااااااااا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*
مصطفى مصطفى قوم اصحى يا صافو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نعم عايزة ايه يا أخرة صبرى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




قوم اصحى يا حبيبى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ليه هى الساعه كام
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.30

يعنى انا اتخمد الساعه 4 و تصحينى 4.30 ليه يا ظالمه ما انا قايلك صحينى الساعه 8 على الماتش

طب ما انا باصحيك من دلوقتى علشان تلحق الماتش يا حبيبتى

يا رب عوض عليا عوض الصابرين يا بنت الحلال الماتش هاشوفه فى الصاله مش فى الاستاد

عارفه بس علشان تلحق تروح مشوارك و تيجى بسرعه قبل الماتش

مشوار ايه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




تروح لماما

ليه

تروح تجيبها و تيجى بسرعه قبل الماتش

اجيبها منين و اوديها فين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




مصطفى بطل دلع يا حبيبى و قوم بسرعه انا كويت لك هدوم خلاص

و الله ما باتدلع انا بس عايز اعرف هاجيبها منين و اوديها لفين

هاتجيبها من بيتها طبعا علشان هاتيجى تقعد عندنا شوية

تقعد ليه بقى

انت نسيت انى حامل يا حبيبى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لأ ما نسيتش بس هو انتى تعبانه و لا ايه

لأ الحمد لله انا زى الفل

امال هانتعب طنط ليه

يا مصطفى هاتيجى تقعد معانا لحد الولاده

ولادة مين ده انتى فى السادس يا حنان

اه ما انا عارفه بس انت شوفت مها بنت عمتى ولدت فى السابع

طب و انتى مالك

يا سلام يا اخويا افرض ولدت زيها فى السابع يبقى ايه العمل بقى

طب هافترض انك ممكن تولدى فى السابع رغم ان الدكتور قال ان الحمل طبيعى و انك زى الفل انتى و البى بى طنط تيجى تقعد معانا ليه

علشان لما يجيى لى الطلق تبقى جنبى و نجرى بسرعه على الدكتور

طب و هو الطلق ده بيجى فجأه مش ليه علامات

يا مصطفى ما انت شوفت مها كانت هاتموت هى و النونو بتاعها علشان ماحدش لحقها بسرعه

ما اختلفناش بس ده لأن مها عايشه لوحدها فى محافظة تانية و جوزها مسافر لكن احنا بيننا و بين بيت مامتك نص ساعه زحف يعنى برنه ممكن تجيلك

مصطفى ما تخنقنيش انا حامل و انت عمال تعصبنى على فكرة و انا ماسكه اعصابى عنك بالعافيه

طب اهدى يا حبيبتى بس استفسار اخير هو مش كان اتفاقنا انك هاتروحى تقعدى عند مامتك و اننا مش هانشحططها

ماما قالت مش هاينفع طبعا

ليه بس

انت عارف ان خالد اخويا فى ثانويه عامه و بصراحه ابنك ما بيبطلش شقاوة و مش هايخلى خاله يعرف يذاكر

هو خالد يعنى فالح قوى ده اللى فى سنه مخلص جيش

اخص عليك يا مصطفى انت بتتريق على خالد طب ايه رأيك بقى احنا املنا فيه كبير قوى السنه دى

بأمارة ايه يا حنان دى تالت مرة ثانويه عامه

ما هو علشان كده دى تالت مرة بيذاكر نفس المنهج يعنى بقى خبرة خلاص

ماشى يا حبيبتى ربنا معاه بس باباكى هايرضى طنط تسيبه و تسيب خالد 4 شهور بحالهم

ما تقلقش بابا موافق و بيقول كله يهون علشان خاطرى

ماشى هاروح اجيبها و امرى لله




الله يرحمك يا امه طول عمرك تقولى لى خد المجنونه بنت العاقلة و ما تاخدش العاقلة بنت المجنونه ادينى اخدتها مجنونة بنت مجانين



وصل مصطفى بيت حماته


ازيك يا عمى

اهلا يا درش ازيك يا حبيبى و ازى حنان و احمد

كلهم كويسين يا عمى امال طنط فين ؟

بتحضر شنطتها و جايه على طول

طب و خالد

فى اوضته بيذاكر

طب هادخل اسلم عليه على ما تستعجل لى طنط

و دخل سلم على خالد اللى كان قاعد كالعاده على الفيس بوك و منفض للدنيا كلها و طلع لقى حماته محضرة شنطه ممكن تهاجر بيها

هاتنورينا يا طنط

ده منور بأهله يا حبيبى

معلش بقى يا عمو بس انت عارف دلع حنان انا لو عليا مش عايز اتعب طنط و الله و عايزها تفضل معاك انت و خالد هنا

لا يا حبيبى ده كله يهون علشان حنون ابقى سلم لى عليها كتير و بوس لى احمد

حاضر يا عمى

و بيبص وراه لقى حماه بيرقص من فرحته
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











اه يا امه على حظى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







بعد وصول حماته باسبوع

مصطفى*

*نعم يا حنان

فيه موضوع عايزة اقولك عليه

خير يا حبيبتى

ماما بتعيط بره

ليه كفى الله الشر حد زعلها

اه ابنك

احمد زعلها فى ايه

بيقولها هانسمى النونه حبيبة راحت معيطه

هى مش عاجبها اسم حبيبة يعنى

ايوه خدت على خاطرها علشان مش هانسمى البنت على اسمها

نعم انتى عايزانى اسمى بنتى سكينه

و مالها سكينه يعنى

حنان بطلى جنان احسن لك سكينة ايه اللى هانسميه للبنت هى كانت عملت لك ايه

يا حبيبى مش لازم ننده لها سكينه نبقى نقولها س**كه زى ماما

ما نقولها سوكه احسن

اشمعنى انت سميت الولد على اسم ابوك

سميته على اسم ابويا علشان ابويا ميت لو امك ماتت اوعدك ابقى اسمى البنت على اسمها

بعد الشر عليها طبعا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




حنان اغزى الشيطان و قولى لامك تعقل و تبطل عياط علشان العياط بيجيب الفقر




و طبعا مصطفى قضى 4 شهور فى عذاب بسبب حماته و اصحابها اللى كانوا ليل نهار عندها ده غير برشططة الاخ خالد عليهم كل يوم تقريبا علشان الاكل ده حتى لما كان ابو العيال بيوحشها كان بيقولها خليكى مكانك و هاجى انا ازورك




المهم جه اليوم الموعود و حانت لحظة وصول المولوده و اول حاجة عملها ابراهيم انه راح كتبها حبيبة قبل ما حنان تفوق و تضغط عليه يسميها سكينه


و قعدت حماته طبعا للسبوع

و يوم السبوع و حماه ماشى كان ابراهيم مستنى انها تروح معاه

لقاها بتقول لجوزها

معلش بقى يا ابو حنان انا هاقعد مع البنت لحد ما تربعن

و ماله خليكى و اوعى تسيبيها غير لما تبقى زى الفل اربعين خمسين اللى يعجبك على اقل من مهلك و بعدين خالد خلاص خلص امتحانات يبقى ما تستعجليش

يا لهوووووووووووووى يا امه


قعد مصطفى يعد الايام و ينام بدرى و يصحى متأخر علشان الاربعين يوم يعدوا بسرعه

و بعد الاربعين يبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه و حماته ما بتمشيش

حنان

ايوه يا صافو
هو مش انتى ربعنتى اول امبارح يا حبيبتى

اه

امال ماما مأنسانا ليه لغاية دلوقتى

قاعده منورانا و ماليه علينا البيت يا حبيبى

ماشى ما اعترضناش بس مش تروح بيتها بقى تنوره شوية

تقصد ايه يا درش
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



اقصد ان امك بتسحب نور كتير قوى و فاتورة الكهربا جت غاليه الشهر اللى فات

انت عايزنى اطرد امى يا مصطفى
لا طبعا بس انتى مش شايفه ان كده كتير

لا مش كتير امى و قاعده معايا بتعرفنى اخلى بالى من البنت ازاى

على اساس انها اول خلفه ليكى على فكرة فيه واد بره مش عارف اتكعبلتى فيه قبل كده و لا لأ

عموما ارتاح هى كده كده كانت بتقول عايزة تروح علشان بيتها و اصحابها وحشوها و بصراحه مش عارفه تاخد راحتها هنا

اه اصحابها اللى كانوا كل يوم هنا

بتبرطم تقول ايه يا مصطفى*
*ما باقولش باقول تروح بالسلامه ان شاء الله



و فعلا بعد الكلام ده باسبوع رجع من الشغل لقى حنان و حماته بيعيطوا و الواد احمد بيتنطط من الفرحه و لو كان يقدر كان **ر وراها زير حتى حبيبيه كانت بتهيص بايدها و رجلها


خير يا جماعه


ماما ماشية خلاص

ليه بس كده يا طنط و الله هاتوحشينا بس ما تبقيش تتأخرى علينا بقى بس احنا مش عايزين نتعبك و علشان المشوار انا هابقى اجيب لك حنان و الولاد يقضوا معاكى يومين كل اسبوع

لأ يا حبيبى ما تتعبهاش انا هابقى يومين هنا و يومين هنا ان شاء الله و الله لولا عمك ما كنتش سيبتكم و بعدين نتيجة خالد النهارده

لأ ازاى و الله ما هانتأخر عليكى ابدا و هانجيلك على طول اقولك هاجيب لك حنان كل يوم بس حضرتك ترتاحى بقى من المشوار و السلم

ربنا يخليك يا مصطفى


و بيفتح الباب علشان ينزل الشنطه العربيه لقى شنطه بره الباب و خالد واقف جنبها بيعيط

ايه ده فى ايه

انا سقطت يا ماما

حماته راحت راقعه بالصوت الحيانى يالهووووووووووووى

طب ايه الشنطه دى هما بيدوا الملف دلوقتى فى شنطة مش فى ظرف

لا يا ابو نسب اصل عمك عمل معايا الدنيئة و طردنى

طردك ليه ان شاء الله طب و دينى ما انا راجعه له البيت ده تانى قال يطردك قال بيت اختك مفتوح لك و ربنا يخلى جوزها ادخل يا واد حط شنطتك جوه و غير هدومك

يا نهار اسود و منيل


مصطفى طلب حماه و بعلو صوته وقف يكلمه فى الشقه علشان يسمع حماته و ابنها الساقط

باقولك ايه يا راجل انت انت تيجى دلوقتى تاخد مراتك و ابنك الفاشل لحسن و دينى ابعت لك الخمسه حالا

خمسه مين يا مصطفى

مراتك و ابنك و هابعت لك بنتك و عيالها الاتنين فوق البيعه كمان

بأمارة ايه ان شاء الله

بأمارة ان بنتك طالق

و راح ماسك حنان و رماها و هما وراها

بره بره يا مجنونه انتى و امك و اخوكى و خدى عيالك معاكى

و قعد يتنطط فى الشقه و بعلو صوته يهتف

طلقتها طلقتها ريحت الناس من شرها
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*


----------



## sparrow (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه
ظريفه اووي


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

ياراااااااااجل

دا انا زهقت من القراية​


----------



## jesus.my.life (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد جامدة اخر حاجة ضحكتينى وانا عيان​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> دا انا زهقت من القراية


وقصيرة جداااااااااا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*حلوة *
*بس مش حاسس انها قصيرة قوووووووووى زيادة عن اللزوم:a82::a82::a82:*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 ديسمبر 2010)

فعلا فعلا

اقولك كلام فى سرك

انا عديت نص النكتة مش قريتها علشان ما اتعصبش عليك 

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nasa (27 ديسمبر 2010)

انت متأكد ان دى نكته فعلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على العموم هى حلوة اوووووى بس ابقى خلى بالك على نفسك المره اللى جايه ..........


----------



## بايبل333 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> *حلوة *
> *بس مش حاسس انها قصيرة قوووووووووى زيادة عن اللزوم:a82::a82::a82:*​


"المشكلة الكبيرة انى ملقتش الجزء التانى بتاعها معلش :yaka: 


> انت متأكد ان دى نكته فعلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> على العموم هى حلوة اوووووى بس ابقى خلى بالك على نفسك المره اللى جايه ..........


"شكلكى من وكالة ناسا ياخوفى تتصلى بيهم وتقولى ليهم ابعث مجرة على من فوق اعيد الاول وبعد اعملوا اللى عايزينوا :yahoo::yahoo:
"اقولكم على حاجة لو لقيت الجزء التانى اكتبة ولا اى رايكم :t16::t16:


----------



## marcelino (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*نكته لطيفه خالص ههههههه
*​


----------



## انريكي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا ايسامح بتقول قصيرة

كباية مية من عندك لاني تعبت اويييييييي 

ههههه بس جامدة

الرب يباركك


----------



## بايبل333 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

"هههههههههه نشفت ريق حضراتكم ولا لسة صدقونى القى الجزء التانى 
واضعة "


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بايبل333 قال:


> "المشكلة الكبيرة انى ملقتش الجزء التانى بتاعها معلش :yaka:
> 
> "شكلكى من وكالة ناسا ياخوفى تتصلى بيهم وتقولى ليهم ابعث مجرة على من فوق اعيد الاول وبعد اعملوا اللى عايزينوا :yahoo::yahoo:
> "اقولكم على حاجة لو لقيت الجزء التانى اكتبة ولا اى رايكم :t16::t16:


*لا ميرسىىىىىى قوووووى بجد مش عارفين نودى جمايلك فين*
*مش عايزين اجزاء تانية :budo::budo::budo:*​


----------



## بايبل333 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

"انتم احرااااااااااااااااار"


----------



## nasa (30 ديسمبر 2010)

[QUOTE

"شكلكى من وكالة ناسا ياخوفى تتصلى بيهم وتقولى ليهم ابعث مجرة على من فوق اعيد الاول وبعد اعملوا اللى عايزينوا :yahoo::yahoo:
"اقولكم على حاجة لو لقيت الجزء التانى اكتبة ولا اى رايكم :t16::t16:[/QUOTE]

الجزء التانى ممممممم 
انت متأكد انك عايز تعيد الاول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :t9::t9::t9:
وبعدين اة خااااااف منى هااااااا


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 يناير 2011)

gamdaaaa awyyy


----------



## جيلان (25 يناير 2011)

ههههههههه احلى حاجة وهى بتكلمه
الاول صافو بعدين درش بعدين مصطفىىىى ههههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (27 يناير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده
مش كان طلقها من اول سطر
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى ليك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يناير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
ايه دة دا انا محستش بيها خالص
خلصت بسرعة اوى
ادى اخرة الى يمشى ورا مراته
ميرسى يا بايبل*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 يناير 2011)

"مرسى على مروركم الرائع وخلى بالكم انا ببحث عن الجزء الثانى :t39::smile01


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه حاسة إني قريت فيلم من قصص ألف ليلة و ليلة 
مأساة حقيقية ههههههههه
الرب يعوض تعبك كتيييييييير حلوة


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (4 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة جداااااااااااااا
بس اجمل مافيها انها قصيرة
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## elamer1000 (9 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*دا دى ارحم يا راجل*

***   طلقها يا ابني    ***

*+++*​


----------

